
Twilight Imperium, a board game with meal breaks (2016) - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/08/twilight-imperium-a-board-game-with-meal-breaks/
======
qohen
_Twilight Imperium is now in its third edition, having grown mightily since
its previous two iterations._

Fourth edition [0] is available for pre-order from Fantasy Flight Games and
some people supposedly got copies at GenCon a week or so ago. There's a
discussion of the differences between 3rd and 4th editions on BGG [1].

[0] [https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/233078/twilight-
imperium...](https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/233078/twilight-imperium-
fourth-edition)

[1] [https://boardgamegeek.com/thread/1828352/differences-3rd-
edi...](https://boardgamegeek.com/thread/1828352/differences-3rd-edition)

